# Preparing for BITSAT



## GamerSlayer (Jun 12, 2015)

It's official! IIT is totally out of my reach but I'm pretty sure I'm capable of BITS. While I'm still going for JEE coaching, I need to prepare for BITSAT simultaneously. I am paying enough attention to JEE coaching such that it helps me for my Mains (hopefully) and also to prepare my mind a level ahead for BITSAT. I need to know the best book to prepare for BITSAT. Help guys?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 13, 2015)

GamerSlayer said:


> It's official! IIT is totally out of my reach but I'm pretty sure I'm capable of BITS. While I'm still going for JEE coaching, I need to prepare for BITSAT simultaneously. I am paying enough attention to JEE coaching such that it helps me for my Mains (hopefully) and also to prepare my mind a level ahead for BITSAT. I need to know the best book to prepare for BITSAT. Help guys?


Arihant's a complete success package for bitsat online. 

You also get mock tests free of cost.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 13, 2015)

Go through your NCERT Textbooks thoroughly, especially the solved examples.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

Since you are already doing coaching for JEE you don't need any special for this. Just try to look for previous year papers and if going online try to go for as early as possible date.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 13, 2015)

Why not try for jee mains? You could get into nits


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 14, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Arihant's a complete success package for bitsat online.
> 
> You also get mock tests free of cost.



My research also told me Arihant is the best but some people say that the theory part is quite a bit less and also, the English and Logical Reasoning part has been largely ignored! Is this true? The same people told me that Disha's is better at this. Also, does BITSAT involve GK too?



kalam_gohab said:


> Why not try for jee mains? You could get into nits





$hadow said:


> Since you are already doing coaching for JEE you don't need any special for this. Just try to look for previous year papers and if going online try to go for as early as possible date.



Just to get it out there, I'm planning to drop JEE coaching! You see, I am not such a hard-worker as it is and am totally stuck between JEE and CBSE now. In fact, my grades in CBSE have gone down! Though I'm confident that I will work hard enough to crack BITSAT.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah. Arihant thinks that you have basic knowledge of concepts and hence doesn't have large theory part. You have to study the Concepts from textbook, and then from arihant to solve the questions. However, some chapters like bio molecules is well put in theory part. 

English and logical reasoning isn't worth preparing IMO. Meanings won't get repeated and you should have basic good general knowledge about English. Learn the rules of active, passive, direct, indirect and you are good to go. 

Gk isn't involved in bitsat. 

Don't drop jee coaching. Take classes from it and solve the particular chapters everyday from arihant. Every chapter has max of 150 problems. Some even have a mere 30 problems too. So attend classes and solve the related chapter in arihant.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 14, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Yeah. Arihant thinks that you have basic knowledge of concepts and hence doesn't have large theory part. You have to study the Concepts from textbook, and then from arihant to solve the questions. However, some chapters like bio molecules is well put in theory part.
> 
> English and logical reasoning isn't worth preparing IMO. Meanings won't get repeated and you should have basic good general knowledge about English. Learn the rules of active, passive, direct, indirect and you are good to go.
> 
> ...



The guys at coaching bother me with a million stuff themselves that I don't find time to even do CBSE! How am I to do BITSAT then?
The point is, once I drop JEE, I will be able to spend a lot of time on BITSAT and CBSE. (I will take CBSE coaching in the same institute from where I had taken last year on dropping JEE)


----------



## somi96 (Jun 14, 2015)

Since bitsat occurs later than jee i recommend you to prepare for CBSE then for BITSAT from Arihant. There's quite a lot material which is helpful and if you think that it's not enough go for Arihant's trio of PCM for JEE MAINS  trust me it helps a lot.


----------

